# Favorite Romantic Movie



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

what are your favorite romantic movies

mine is notting hill


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Hmm. My favorite movie period is The Philadephia Story (the original Katherine Hepburn/James Stewart version), and it's a romance so I guess that would be my favorite. 

Another oddball romantic comedy favorite is American Dreamer with JoBeth Williams.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I can't possibly narrow it down to one, but here are some of my favorites:

Pride & Prejudice (1995 A&E miniseries starring Colin Firth as Mr. Darcy)
Love, Actually
Bridget Jones's Diary
What a Girl Wants (the father/daughter dance ALWAYS makes me cry)
Notting Hill
Paperback Hero (Australian movie starring Hugh Jackman and Claudia Karvan)
Kate and Leopold
Someone Like You
Shakespeare in Love
One Fine Day
While You Were Sleeping
You've Got Mail

       

I'm sure I've left out some others that I consider to be great "chick flicks," but these are the ones that immediately come to mind. I admit to being a hopeless romantic as well as a fan of anything with Colin Firth, Hugh Jackman, and Hugh Grant in it.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I kinda liked Mama Mia and Love Actually.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

There ya go, Forster! How could I have forgotten Mamma, Mia? I loved it. (Even if I hadn't loved the movie, I'd have loved the scenery. I needed to see the movie a second time if for no other reason than the scenery captivated my attention the first time through. What I wouldn't give for a trip to Greece!


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't watch movies much anymore. My favorites:

An Affair to Remember
Sleepless in Seattle
You've Got Mail


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> There ya go, Forster! How could I have forgotten Mamma, Mia? I loved it. (Even if I hadn't loved the movie, I'd have loved the scenery. I needed to see the movie a second time if for no other reason than the scenery captivated my attention the first time through. What I wouldn't give for a trip to Greece!


My wife drug me to it. I swear there was only one other guy in the theater so it was just us two guys and about every middle aged women in town, lol.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'm not a big romance movie (or book) fan, so there are many I've never seen, but probably my favorite is "City of Angels."


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

They eventually remade this as You've Got Mail, and while that version is serviceable enough, it doesn't even begin to touch the original. I watched both movies back-to-back last year, and it was a lot of fun - especially to see a couple of entire scenes from Shop Around The Corner lifted (badly) by You've Got Mail.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

lynninva said:


> I don't watch movies much anymore. My favorites:
> 
> An Affair to Remember
> Sleepless in Seattle
> You've Got Mail


me either, too busy reading


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I can't possibly narrow it down to one, but here are some of my favorites:
> 
> Pride & Prejudice (1995 A&E miniseries starring Colin Firth as Mr. Darcy)
> Love, Actually
> ...


Wow, my list is almost identical. The only one I can think of adding is Sleepless in Seattle.

Debra


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Zebra, I love Sleepless in Seattle, too.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Zebra, I love Sleepless in Seattle, too.


Darned iPhone! I meant Debra, not Zebra!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

CS said:


> They eventually remade this as You've Got Mail, and while that version is serviceable enough, it doesn't even begin to touch the original. I watched both movies back-to-back last year, and it was a lot of fun - especially to see a couple of entire scenes from Shop Around The Corner lifted (badly) by You've Got Mail.


I can't lie -- I prefer You've Got Mail. 





Pride and Prejudice (Colin Firth version.)





Adam's Rib





Music and Lyrics, because Pop Goes My Heart.


----------



## WalterK (Mar 2, 2009)

*The English Patient* - one of my all time favorite films regardless of genre.



Some others, mostly older films and in some cases not entirely romances in terms of genre:

*Sense and Sensibility* (1995)
*Roman Holiday* (1953)
*The Ghost and Mrs. Muir*(1947)
*Brief Encounter*(1945)
*Say Anything*(1989)

*The Philadelphia Story*(1940)
*Bringing Up Baby*(193
*A Very Long Engagement*(2004)
*Doctor Zhivago*(1965)
*My Man Godfrey*(1936)

*Some Like It Hot*(1959)
*Portrait of Jenny*(194
*Wuthering Heights*(1939)
*The African Queen*(1951)
*Gilda*(1946)

I could probably go on, but these are all films that I have enjoyed tremendously; in many cases through multiple viewings.

Edit: How could I possibly forget *Casablanca*?



- Walter.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

My all time favorite movie period is The Way We Were with Robert Redford.

I still cry EVERYTIME at the end. If it's on t.v I can't click past it, I stop everytime. I even no what to expect at the end and I still don't want it to happen every single time.

Robert Redford is my favorite actor also, so maybe he grabs my emotions. I just love that movie.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> I can't lie -- I prefer You've Got Mail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, mine is...
"Shop around the Corner" and "You've Got Mail"
"An Affair to Remember" and "Sleepless in Seattle"
"City of Angels"
Both of the re-makes were Meg Ryan of course... I LoVe Meg Ryan... also loved her in "French Kiss" and "When Harry Met Sally" 
Also love "Titanic" and "50 First Dates", "Pretty Woman" and "Sleeping With the Enemy"


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

cheerio said:


> what are your favorite romantic movies
> 
> mine is notting hill


OMG! Was that the one that Julia Roberts cursed like a sailor in? I went to see that with my mother-in-law and felt like crawling under the theater seat... yea, I picked the movie... how dumb was that?


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

i don't particularly care for romance movies but the few i thought were decent are
The Notebook
Out of Africa
Jerry Maguire


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

The Notebook is my favorite.

I also love
Kate & Leopold (my introduction to Hugh)
Pretty Woman
Message in a Bottle
and of course, An Officer and a Gentleman (Richard Gere in Dress Whites - yum)


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Most of my favorites have already been mentioned. I would just like to add:

The Wedding Date - it has a few really good lines...lol.
Bringing Up Baby - Cary Grant = yummy

Among others.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Officer and a Gentleman

First Knight

And, with a different twist -- The Scarlet Letter


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

kindle zen said:


> i don't particularly care for romance movies but the few i thought were decent are
> The Notebook
> Out of Africa
> Jerry Maguire


i like how they mixed sports with the love theme


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm probably the only one who didn't like Titanic.  I mean, how many times can you run into the bowels of a sinking ship?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Carol, I saw "Titanic" once, and that was enough for me.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Oh! I forgot Serendipity!


----------



## WalterK (Mar 2, 2009)

For those who listed it, *An Officer and a Gentleman* is an excellent choice that I should have included in my list.

*Titanic* - a friend of mine thinks this is the best thing since sliced bread; but I'm kind of "emmm" about the entire thing. I really value the quality of dialog in films and the fact that this film did not receive an Academy Award nomination for screenplay says a lot, at least in my entirely subjective opinion. 

- Walter.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Oh! I forgot Serendipity!


Yes, John Cusack. I also liked The Sure Thing and Say Anything.

Here's a bit of trivia: John has never had his shirt (or pants) off in a romantic scene in a movie, unlike Will Ferrell who seems to get naked at the drop of a hat or Hugh who says, "The bare chest scene is obligatory in the contract."

The Fountain with Hugh and Rachel Weisz was good, except I am only one of half a dozen people who saw it.

L


----------



## WalterK (Mar 2, 2009)

Leslie, I guess I'm one of the other half dozen who saw *The Fountain* theatrically. 

I've enjoyed all of Aronofsky's work and this was no exception. I don't think I ever completely got my mind around this film, but I did enjoy the experience of watching it.

- Walter.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

My Fair Lady.  
I love Audrey Hepburn; though I hated Rex Harrison in the Male lead.  Of all the gorgeous male actors that were her age; they went and picked him...ugh.  Anyhow, she was great.  
"Dover, move your bloomin' arse!"


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sjc said:


> My Fair Lady.
> I love Audrey Hepburn; though I hated Rex Harrison in the Male lead. Of all the gorgeous male actors that were her age; they went and picked him...ugh. Anyhow, she was great.
> "Dover, move your bloomin' arse!"


Marni Nixon was the singing voice (uncredited) for Audrey Hepburn. She was also the singing voice of Maria (Natalie Wood) in West Side Story, another one of my all time favorite movies. Marni eventually did get a credit -- and a role -- in the Sound of Music. She was one of the nuns.

Did anyone mention The Big Easy? Love that movie! "Watch out for the gator, baby!"

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Speaking of Audrey Hepburn, we just watched Sabrina the other day. Oh, so good, and William Holden was so handsome!

L


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

You all just keep mentioning more and more movies that I love. That might explain why I own so many dvds.  
I have to confess that I haven't watched any of them since I got my Kindle. I think it's about time for  a Pride and Prejudice movie session, though. I'm also trying to find time to watch "Australia" and "The Legend of the Crystal Skulls."  

By the way, I LOVE "The Big Easy" and "Sabrina" (the one with Greg Kinnear, Harrison Ford, and Julia Ormond). I also love "Six Days, Seven Nights," partly because I am a  HF fan, and party because I love the ocean and there's a lot of Kauai in the movie.  Someone mentioned "First Knight." That's a great one, too.  (I love "Bull Durham," too, although it's as much a sports movie as a romantic one.) 

I also love "Runaway Bride."


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Notebook

Officer and a Gentleman

P.S. I Love You


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I thought "The Notebook" was wonderful, but can't watch it again. It's really sad, and I love James Garner. Don't want to see him getting so old.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

It may not be PC anymore, but one of my favorite romantic movies is still "Guess Who's Coming To Dinner". The emotion in that movie still makes me cry.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> Marni Nixon was the singing voice (uncredited) for Audrey Hepburn. She was also the singing voice of Maria (Natalie Wood) in West Side Story, another one of my all time favorite movies. Marni eventually did get a credit -- and a role -- in the Sound of Music. She was one of the nuns.


Yes, I knew that. I also know that it was a very bitter pill for Ms. Hepburn, as she was led to believe that she was not going to be dubbed. Supposedly they only told her days before that they pulled the plug on her and dubbed Marni in her place. I actually heard Audrey's original singing footage on a special about the movie and she wasn't bad at all. I also learned that she and Julie Andrews weren't exactly the best of friends because she got the role of Eliza and couldn't sing well; over Julie Andrews, who could. They say Julie Andrews was ticked.

In any event, I thought Audrey Hepburn was gorgeous; a fashion icon. Aaah to be that skinny; one can only wish. Everything she wore from sunglasses to hats and slim pants with penny loafers looked great on her. The clothes in Funny Face; great. Though, one of my favorite Audrey rolls was her playing Susy Hendrix; the blind women in Wait Until Dark...for it's time; that movie made me jump.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello
Are we forgetting (or not)... Gone With the Wind
and or
Love Story


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm being a hijacking hog...sorry...the movies keep popping in my head:
*The THORNBIRDS* 
Who could forget the beach scene with Father Ralph and Meggie. Gay, Straight or somewhere in between: Richard Chamberlain was HANDSOME!!! Those Cheekbones. He moved me...and I usually don't go for blondes. I like dark haired men: Back in the day: Armand Assante, Tom Berringer, Travolta (Welcome Back Kotter days)...the late great gorgeous Paul Newman. OK, I'm done now. Sorry.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

A couple that nobody has mentioned:

All Of Me (Steve Martin, Lily Tomlin) -- ok, it's mostly a silly comedy, but I think that last dance scene is so romantic!

Funny Girl (Barbra Streisand, Omar Sharif)

and an even sillier comedy:
Love at First Bite -- the romance of the two bats flying off together

Serious romance movies always end up making me cry.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Darned iPhone! I meant Debra, not Zebra!


That's okay, I know who you met,

Debra, but sometimes with a Z


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sjc said:


> Yes, I knew that. I also know that it was a very bitter pill for Ms. Hepburn, as she was led to believe that she was not going to be dubbed. Supposedly they only told her days before that they pulled the plug on her and dubbed Marni in her place. I actually heard Audrey's original singing footage on a special about the movie and she wasn't bad at all. I also learned that she and Julie Andrews weren't exactly the best of friends because she got the role of Eliza and couldn't sing well; over Julie Andrews, who could. They say Julie Andrews was ticked.


They have a special feature on the DVD of Audrey signing Show Me and Wouldn't It Be Loverly. I think it was a wise choice to use Marni's voice.

And why wouldn't Julie Andrews be ticked? She created the role on Broadway, after all. They recast Rex Harrison (who can't even sing!).

L


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> I just think that Margaret Sullavan comes across as crazy-coo coo in the original, and the couple seems doomed.


Nah, I think, if anything, the Hanks/Ryan couple is the doomed one. Hanks basically


Spoiler



got her business shut down after 40 years of existence.


 I can see the resentment building up. It won't end well. No, siree, it won't. Eventually, poor Meg will cope with her depression by getting botched plastic surgery on her face, and then Hanks will grow his hair into a ghasty mullet and go chasing after religious artifacts in Rome. I wonder if they still use AOL though? 



Leslie said:


> The Fountain with Hugh and Rachel Weisz was good, except I am only one of half a dozen people who saw it.


I saw it. It was a complete mess, but in spite of that, it somehow worked. Great performances.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

CS said:


> I saw it. It was a complete mess, but in spite of that, it somehow worked. Great performances.


And good chemistry, too. They are pairing Hugh and Rachel up again in a US Western. The Twilight guy (Pattison?) will be playing one of Rachel's sons. Hugh on a horse again! I am looking forward to this one...I posted more details in the Hugh, Hugh, Hugh thread.

L


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I enjoy romance movies, and have a ton of DVDs, including almost all of the ones mentioned in this thread. The two I have watched the most often that include romance though are


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ah, A Knight's Tale...good choice. Young Heath, so handsome. The bad guy was handsome, too!

Here's one of my favorites. I love this movie and can watch it over and over...


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Yes, John Cusack. I also liked The Sure Thing and Say Anything.
> 
> Here's a bit of trivia: John has never had his shirt (or pants) off in a romantic scene in a movie, unlike Will Ferrell who seems to get naked at the drop of a hat or Hugh who says, "The bare chest scene is obligatory in the contract."
> 
> L


You want Cusack trivia? Melissa Gilbert apparently boffed him in retaliation for Robe Lowe boffing Nastassja Kinski.





Leslie said:


> Did anyone mention The Big Easy? Love that movie! "Watch out for the gator, baby!"
> 
> L


I did! I did!



CS said:


> Nah, I think, if anything, the Hanks/Ryan couple is the doomed one. Hanks basically
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That's some imagination you have!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I saw _The Fountain_, too. (I try to see all of Hugh J.'s movies.) Although I didn't think it was a great movie, I have to admit that I enjoyed watching it. I can't, for the life of me, imagine why I enjoyed it.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Leslie said:


> And why wouldn't Julie Andrews be ticked? She created the role on Broadway, after all.
> L


Something like Kathy Bates being replaced for the movie version of Frankie and Johnny. The character was supposed to be plain -- so they cast Michelle Pfeiffer and went easy on the make-up.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Carol, I saw "Titanic" once, and that was enough for me.


I have yet to see Ttitanic


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ladyknight33 said:


> I have yet to see Ttitanic


I haven't seen it, either, and don't expect to. Just no interest.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I haven't seen it, either, and don't expect to. Just no interest.


And here I thought I was the only person in the country who hadn't seen it, and doesn't want to.

I didn't see Casablanca until I was 41, either, and people thought that was strange.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I haven't seen it, either, and don't expect to. Just no interest.


Same here, never saw it and I think it's too long.

My favorite:


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love this movie.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

My vote goes to 

I've watched it so many times I practically know the script by heart! 

More recently, I found  to be quite entertaining.

N


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I can't believe I forgot this one. My all time favorite. I wore out two VHS tapes. 
deb


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

These are all good movies. I would add "Ghost" to the list. Get me a potter's wheel... 
I think "Dragonfly" with Kevin Costner is a touching love story even if it is a little off beat...


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

WalterK said:


> *The English Patient* - one of my all time favorite films regardless of genre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh, how did I forget Sense and Sensibility, Pride and Prejudice and The Ghost and Mrs. Muir? Three classics!

Debra


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I've never seen "Titanic" either. Spoiler:


Spoiler



the ship sinks


.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ladyknight33 said:


> I have yet to see Ttitanic


I liked Titanic. Still do.

I hadn't paid any attention to all the hubbub while it was being filmed (delayed release dates, etc) and really knew nothing about it. The weekend it opened, my husband and I had a rare afternoon where both children were busy (playdate, birthday party -- they were little then) and decided to go see Titanic. I hadn't even read a review, which was unusual for me. I was absolutely blown away by the movie and went and saw it again two weeks later -- which was the first time in a long time that I had seen a movie twice in the theater. That record was broken in 2005-2006 when I saw Brokeback Mountain six times in the theater. Does that one count as a romance? Yeah, I think so.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Tripp said:


> These are all good movies. I would add "Ghost" to the list. Get me a potter's wheel...
> I think "Dragonfly" with Kevin Costner is a touching love story even if it is a little off beat...


How could I forget Ghost? I still try to watch it whenever it is on tv.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Leslie said:


> That record was broken in 2005-2006 when I saw Brokeback Mountain six times in the theater. Does that one count as a romance? Yeah, I think so.


By the end of the movie my throat ached from the huge painful lump in it. I took the experience home with me, thinking about the wives, too. So many lived changed because 2 people weren't allowed to be together.


----------



## dngtrumps (Mar 25, 2009)

Prince of Tides


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

dngtrumps said:


> Prince of Tides


That was also a great book!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I liked Titanic. Still do.
> 
> I hadn't paid any attention to all the hubbub while it was being filmed (delayed release dates, etc) and really knew nothing about it. The weekend it opened, my husband and I had a rare afternoon where both children were busy (playdate, birthday party -- they were little then) and decided to go see Titanic. I hadn't even read a review, which was unusual for me. I was absolutely blown away by the movie and went and saw it again two weeks later -- which was the first time in a long time that I had seen a movie twice in the theater. That record was broken in 2005-2006 when I saw Brokeback Mountain six times in the theater. Does that one count as a romance? Yeah, I think so.


Titanic was a date night movie for us too, and Brokeback Mountain... I bought the DVD just about a year ago, and actually got my husband to watch it. Not what he "thought it was going to be like" he said. I only watched it the one time though... I have a young one in the house, everythign here has to be "G" or a few "PG"s" unless she is asleep.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Two more of my favorites: The Mirror Has Two Faces AND The Prince of Tides. (I agree that The Prince of Tides is a wonderful book. Pat Conroy wrote it beautifully.)

The Mirror Has Two Faces is a movie in which my late, wonderful sister and I nearly freaked out my younger daughter, who was 15 at the time. My daughters, my sister, and I all have/had this habit of saying the same weird, often punny (and not understood by many others) things at exactly the same moment.  We coined the word "telepathetic" to describe our comments, as they were (and still are) always telepathic AND pathetic. At this movie, my sister and I had 3 times when we made telepathetic comments, and my daughter was a bit unsettled by it. (At that time, she hadn't displayed "the gift" very often. Since then, of course, she's fully developed her "talent."   The most memorable comment that we made was when the two main characters were talking by phone for the first time. Both of them kept doing really dumb things because they were distracted/nervous, and my sister and I said at exactly the same moment, "What an auspicious beginning!" My daughter looked at us, with a horror-stricken expression, and said that she'd heard OF the word "auspicious," but had never heard it used. Then, of course, we both said it simultaneously. She still hasn't quite recovered. LOL


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

There are several I like,but my absolute favorite is "An Officer and a Gentleman"


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

50 first dates and
never been kissed


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> Two more of my favorites: The Mirror Has Two Faces AND The Prince of Tides. (I agree that The Prince of Tides is a wonderful book. Pat Conroy wrote it beautifully.)
> 
> The Mirror Has Two Faces is a movie in which my late, wonderful sister and I nearly freaked out my younger daughter, who was 15 at the time. My daughters, my sister, and I all have/had this habit of saying the same weird, often punny (and not understood by many others) things at exactly the same moment. We coined the word "telepathetic" to describe our comments, as they were (and still are) always telepathic AND pathetic. At this movie, my sister and I had 3 times when we made telepathetic comments, and my daughter was a bit unsettled by it. (At that time, she hadn't displayed "the gift" very often. Since then, of course, she's fully developed her "talent."  The most memorable comment that we made was when the two main characters were talking by phone for the first time. Both of them kept doing really dumb things because they were distracted/nervous, and my sister and I said at exactly the same moment, "What an auspicious beginning!" My daughter looked at us, with a horror-stricken expression, and said that she'd heard OF the word "auspicious," but had never heard it used. Then, of course, we both said it simultaneously. She still hasn't quite recovered. LOL


Your comment made me think of this book which I read last weekend. It has some telepathy in it and a bit of other magic. It's lots of fun and a very sweet romance (to keep this thread on topic). I've been chatting with the author on Facebook this week and he's a sweetie, too. I hope his book sells like hotcakes.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Your comment made me think of this book which I read last weekend. It has some telepathy in it and a bit of other magic. It's lots of fun and a very sweet romance (to keep this thread on topic). I've been chatting with the author on Facebook this week and he's a sweetie, too. I hope his book sells like hotcakes.


Leslie, I'd love to know that title of that book, if you wouldn't mind sharing. Thanks!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> Leslie, I'd love to know that title of that book, if you wouldn't mind sharing. Thanks!


The Rest of Our Lives by Dan Stone. I posted a review on Amazon so if you click on the cover, you'll see the product page and my review will be there. Here's a bigger link.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Evil Dead is very romantic.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Prince of Tides gets my vote...Lowenstein, Lowenstein


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I like my romance between a man and a woman.
I admit to liking City of Angels (already mentioned).
I admit to liking Ghost (already mentioned).
I admit to liking Out of Africa (already mentioned).

I also like Somersby with Richard Gere and Jodie Foster:


and I like Ladyhawke with Michelle Pfeiffer and Rutger Hauer


Just sayin......


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I loved Sommersby. But then, it is Richard Gere. How can you go wrong?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Sommersby, albeit a great movie, was too sad for my hopelessly romantic nature. Tears were literally running down my face by the end. I'm often affected by really good movies, but not to THAT extent. I haven't watched the movie again.
(I haven't watched Terms of Endearment a second time, either. Granted, it was an excellent movie. Just can't put myself through that again. I've since lost my dad and my wonderful sister to cancer, so I'm sure I'd be an even bigger basketcase now.)


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I like my romance between a man and a woman.
> I admit to liking City of Angels (already mentioned).
> I admit to liking Ghost (already mentioned).
> I admit to liking Out of Africa (already mentioned).
> ...


I actually watched LadyHawk for the first time a couple of weeks ago... good movie, weird background music though.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Meredith,
Didn't you just love Matthew Broderick as the mouse?
Almost makes you think of him as Ferris Bueller.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Somersby was another good one...loved it.  The one I hated with him was Autumn in New York with Winonna Ryder. Sad and they just didn't match.

Now add the Proposal to the list (saw it Saturday) Betty White was a crackup...and Sandra Bullock was BEAUTIFUL and funny.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh, and this one was good too: 

N


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Somewhere in Time, I think it's called, with Christopher Reeve and Jane Seymour.  I also like Ever After very much too.  A few weeks ago when I went in for some x-rays, my technician introduced herself as "MacKenna".  That is her first name, her parents named after Jane Seymour's character in Somewhere in Time.  She was delighted that I recognized the name, and we gave each other a really big hug.  It made my day...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ricky said:


> Somewhere in Time, I think it's called, with Christopher Reeve and Jane Seymour. I also like Ever After very much too. A few weeks ago when I went in for some x-rays, my technician introduced herself as "MacKenna". That is her first name, her parents named after Jane Seymour's character in Somewhere in Time. She was delighted that I recognized the name, and we gave each other a really big hug. It made my day...


Somewhere in Time was good and Christopher Reeve was so handsome in that.

L


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

ricky said:


> A few weeks ago when I went in for some x-rays, my technician introduced herself as "MacKenna". That is her first name, her parents named after Jane Seymour's character in Somewhere in Time. She was delighted that I recognized the name, and we gave each other a really big hug. It made my day...


The nurse at DD's pediatrician's office is named Domino, and is about 25ish, maybe 30. When I asked her if her parents were James Bond fans, she looked at me as though I was from Mars... apparently in 25+ years, NOBODY ever guessed right before.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Two for the Road (Audrey Hepburn and Albert Finney)

Chocolat (Juliette Binoche, Judi Dench, Johnny Dep)


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Would also like to add this (is this considered a romantic movie?? I think it is ):


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Sweety18 said:


> Would also like to add this (is this considered a romantic movie?? I think it is ):


This is not only my favorite romatic movie, but my all-time favorite movie!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Princess Bride is my daughter's fave too, she's watched it dozens of times.
And...


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

True Romance


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Can't remember for sure if anybody has listed this one yet, but I was just reminded of it the other day: 

N


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't know if this was posted or not but I LOVED Splendor In the Grass

I have a special thing towards movies that the 2 main people are so In love but for some reason can't be together. Like sad love-storys.



Plus I cant find anything wrong with staring at Natalie Wood and equally gorgeous Warren Beatty.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's another very sweet movie....


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I watched The Holiday last night.  Very good movie.
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

drenee said:


> I watched The Holiday last night. Very good movie.
> deb


I love THAT movie too! I forced my BFF to watch it around the holidays and she had a fit! She does not like to cry AT ALL! She got so mad at me and turned the


Spoiler



"d*mned thing"


 off! I do not_ understand _ her "thing" with crying at all... although I _do_ try very hard. She actually thinks I am crazy for liking movies that make me cry, I try to explain that it is not that I like crying, I just love movies that stir my emotions... I have also tried to get her to read tear-jerker books... NOPE! If I can to get her to come on the KB, maybe some of you _wonderful_ people can help her.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I love THAT movie too! I forced my BFF to watch it around the holidays and she had a fit! She does not like to cry AT ALL! She got so mad at me and turned the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


So, you like to cry, Miss Merry? You like tear-jerker books, do you? Well, I don't know if I don't agree with your BFF on this one. Good morning to you. OT: My favorite romantic movie is "Conan, the Barbarian". He fell in love with nice lady warrior who got shot by a snake arrow and then died. It was sad when he burned her body on the beach and the spirits of the dead tried to take her soul and he fought them off!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

THAT!    DOES!   NOT!  QUALIFY!   AS  ROMANCE  MR.  CARROLL!   You, my friend are one sick puppy!!!!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> THAT DOES NOT QUALIFY AS ROMANCE MR. CARROLL! You, my friend are one sick puppy!!!!


Oh, oh, oh, you hurt my heart!  Poor Conan fought all night long to protect her body from the dead spirits and he loved her!! He really, really did. A guy can tell these things. When a fella goes to all that trouble for his recently deceased girlfriend, it's very romantic, I'll have you know.  I think that Valerian, the warrior chick, would have appreciated him very much. You must not be a warrior chick.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Oh, oh, oh, you hurt my heart!  Poor Conan fought all night long to protect her body from the dead spirits and he loved her!! He really, really did. A guy can tell these things. When a fella goes to all that trouble for his recently deceased girlfriend, it's very romantic, I'll have you know.  I think that Valerian, the warrior chick, would have appreciated him very much. You must not be a warrior chick.


Weeeeell, as a matter of fact I am NOT... which is ok, 'cause God did make us all different, and I guess if I were a warrior chick I would understand that train of thought. I am just glad your books are romantic, and you burn no girlfriends bodies in them.... do you? You know I am not finished... you do need to put the rest on Kindle.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

drenee said:


> I watched The Holiday last night. Very good movie.
> deb


Is that the one with Cameron Diaz?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I saw that in the theater when it came out. It was good.

We started watching Master and Commander on DVD last night. I made it about halfway through before I was ready for bed. No romance in that one! LOL

L


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I saw that in the theater when it came out. It was good.
> 
> We started watching Master and Commander on DVD last night. I made it about halfway through before I was ready for bed. No romance in that one! LOL
> 
> L


I think that you are simply failing to observe the obvious romance between Captain Aubrey and his ship.  You know that the Captain is always in love with his ship. Hmmmm? Maste and Commander is one my favorite romantic movie.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Harold and Maude and Annie Hall


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I think that you are simply failing to observe the obvious romance between Captain Aubrey and his ship.  You know that the Captain is always in love with his ship. Hmmmm? Maste and Commander is one my favorite romantic movie.


Well, yes, there was that ship thing going on...true...


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

cheerio said:


> what are your favorite romantic movies
> 
> mine is notting hill


The Family Man


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

Forrest Gump.

So, so very good


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

this isn't a "normal" romantic comedy, but I love it.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Mine is always love story.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, it's hard to pick a favorite. I'm gonna go with Roman Holliday (Audry Hepburn and Gregory Peck), even though it doesn't have a happy ending, which I usually prefer in a love story. I also really like the old Sabrina (Aundry Hepburn and Humphrey Bogart).


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

I don't remember if this was mentioned, but I always tear up over Somewhere in Time, the time travel pic with Christopher Reeve and Jane Seymour. Love the haunting music too.

Joyce


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

When Harry Met Sally was just on again the other day.  Still gets me.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Leslie said:


> We started watching Master and Commander on DVD last night. I made it about halfway through before I was ready for bed. No romance in that one! LOL


I actually enjoy that movie but I do wish there had been some romance angle in it.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

I pretty much like any romantic comedy involving Hugh Grant, Sandra Bullock, Tom Hanks, Ryan Reynolds  or Julia Roberts. But my favorite romances are:

As Good as it Gets
The Princess Bride
and (although I'm not gay) Broke Back Mountain


----------



## Harry Craig (Apr 29, 2011)

I've got two: Music and Lyrics with Hugh Grant and Drew Barrymore, and You've got Mail with Tom Hanks and Meg Ryan.  There are others I can't remember offhand.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Love Actually. The end makes me cry like a baby every time.


----------

